# Wipers thru ice



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone target them ice fishing? I know they gotta eat too so I’m thinking I wanna try least once this year for um. Depths? Baits?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Good question knuckles, really interested myself. Think they would be a blast trying to wrestle one through a 8in hoke. Bet they would test your gear.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I stock them in our ponds and fish for them through the ice. I use bass minnows and night crawlers. I catch a few here and there through the ice, but not as many as I would expect. During soft water season they are like a pack of prowling wolves swimming around causing havoc. They don’t seem to be nearly as aggressive through the ice. I did have to upsize my line to land them through the ice. They break 6 and 8 pound line pretty easy under the ice.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I read up last year that they sort of go through a minor hibernation stage in the winter. Not saying they cant be caught, but its gonna be tough.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I get some small wipers, but I've never specifically targeted them. I usually get them while targeting gills & crappie. Got this one a few years back on a gillgetter tipped with a waxie.....good times with a noodle rod and 2lb test. 





  








cold wiper.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Dec 15, 2021


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bass knuckles said:


> Anyone target them ice fishing? I know they gotta eat too so I’m thinking I wanna try least once this year for um. Depths? Baits?


if you are looking for a better fight through the ice, you might want to try steelhead. They are much more active and I would assume fight just as hard. But I do like your thinking on the subject...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

I can get him on the steelies thru ice. I know absolutely nothing on wipers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Is Erie the only spot for steel thru ice? I still wanna try for wipers once since there’s few diff smaller body’s of water, Erie can be hit or miss w the ice


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Rooster said:


> I get some small wipers, but I've never specifically targeted them. I usually get them while targeting gills & crappie. Got this one a few years back on a gillgetter tipped with a waxie.....good times with a noodle rod and 2lb test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet that was fun! Mind asking what lake?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

If I remember right jjanda for one ice fishing, I think it was from berlin

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Bass knuckles said:


> Is Erie the only spot for steel thru ice? I still wanna try for wipers once since there’s few diff smaller body’s of water, Erie can be hit or miss w the ice


As far as I know yes. Harbors are fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

I got this one last year at Berlin just before it iced up. I remember being on the phone with Kit dodging ice sheets in the boat. I believe that one came out of 28 fow. That was the best one of many that day. Got it on a white Vib E on a steep break. I don't know how you could get a fish like that through a 10 in hole. But I'd love to try.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I can get him on the steelies thru ice. I know absolutely nothing on wipers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I better get an invitation to this steelies pursuit!  I remember when you & the square holes guy were beating them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

You are going to have to go deep to get them. They generally move in schools so it will be a hard catch to find. I've never hooked one through the ice, but I have to imagine it would be a hard fight.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh it's game on now I have to tangle with one of these guys through the ice. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Bass knuckles said:


> Bet that was fun! Mind asking what lake?


Kiser Lake……..I’m much further south than most on this board.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I can get him on the steelies thru ice. I know absolutely nothing on wipers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IHD is starting his fishing guide service again! Guaranteed steelhead or the trip is free. I know he books up quick, so make sure you contact him soon.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I’m thinking I’m gonna shoot for one at Berlin, least I’ll have a shot at a eye or slabbie if all fails


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

We need to drill a few holes at Walborn and give it a try knuckles 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Years back guys would get steelhead in Geneva marina, water was clear one time and you could see one go flying by your hole. Some brave? Guys fish the rocky river by the marina area when real good ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

kit carson said:


> We need to drill a few holes at Walborn and give it a try knuckles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Let me know when


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

kit carson said:


> We need to drill a few holes at Walborn and give it a try knuckles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That was my 2nd pick, you let me know when your ready. Never fished it


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> That was my 2nd pick, you let me know when your ready. Never fished it


Ihd can lead the way 😎


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Let me know when Kit sounds like fun chasing wipers thru the ice.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Sure will we will all go and give it a try, would love to see one of us get one.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anybody try this so far this season? I saw 6-8 fishermen on Walborn yesterday.


----------

